# A damn good pair of liner shorts...



## Zirkel (Apr 15, 2004)

Lots of companies make liner shorts to wear under a pair of baggies, but who makes a really high quality and comfortable pair? Looking for something that:

>Fits supremely well (many panels)
>Durable enough for multiple seasons
>High quality paddling
>Ventilated and breathes well

I'm not looking for budget britches here. I'm willing to spend some money to get a quality product that will last more than one season of use.

Suggestions?


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

I've had several pairs of Pearl Izumi lycra shorts (6 panel) that I've worn under my baggies for 7 or 8 years now and still counting without any issues.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

I have no complaints about my $8 Chinese Arsuxeo/Sportneer/Sponeed/Baleaf/4UCycling padded underwear from Amazon. They've been durable, fit well, and are as well-padded as any pair of Pearl Izumi shorts I've ever owned.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Assos bibs are pretty much universally renowned as being the shiznick but unfortunately I can't personally say. They are expensive but I've heard their cheaper ones beat most other brands premium models.

I can say that Castelli's top drawer stuff is really nice but their mid-tier bibs are just so-so.


----------



## Plantbased4recovery (Feb 7, 2018)

I've been using Pearl Izumi liners with no complaints.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Club Ride Woodchuck liners are my favorite.

As a testament, I went on a ride today, got tied up doing stuff afterward, sat down to eat, never took the shorts off yet, and still here I sit, hours later with the liners still on typing away.

While the offer great padding I've found them on the thinner side of pads - which I like. I own 2 pair, and will buy more when I need them.

https://www.clubrideapparel.com/products/woodchuck-bike-liner


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Miker J said:


> As a testament, I went on a ride today, got tied up doing stuff afterward, sat down to eat, never took the shorts off yet, and still here I sit, hours later with the liners still on typing away.


^maybe a little too much info


----------



## markom (Jan 21, 2004)

Fit is personal thing but I can recommend Gore Bikewear liners. Mine have been better than various than Mavic, Endura and Castelli liners/bibs/shorts I have used. 
Gore liners are slightly stiff initially but have been very comfortable after first couple of rides. I can’t tell the exact model, seems that they have changed the names again.

edit: I think I got GORE Bike Wear INNER PRO Tights+, I don't know what current model is similar.


----------



## tangerineowl (Nov 18, 2013)

Maloja FalcunM. or the similar bib option.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

I've tried a few brands, but Gore has been the most comfortable for me. Been using them weekly for 3 years and still like new.

I can't wear Pearl Izumi. I'm 5'11, 165 so not too big, but even a size large is way too tight on my legs and will cut off circulation.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

I just wear my older road bibs under my baggies when mtn biking. Personally have no use for those under short liners. 

Pay whatever it is you feel comfortable paying for a set of good fitting bibs.


----------



## Humpy (Jun 7, 2015)

I've been happy with Performance Elite road shorts that I wear by themselves or under baggy shorts as customary. 

The liner shorts I've tried all sucked. Have bought bibs and shorts from both Pearl Izumi and Aerotech and wasn't happy with the fit. I'm afraid to try high end stuff because it seems to take 4 or 5 rides and washes to figure out what works for me.


----------



## LargeMan (May 20, 2017)

100% liners, extremely breathable and have the 3 pockets built in with slots for gels on each leg. Believe mine were around $100.

https://www.competitivecyclist.com/100-revenant-bib-liner-mens


----------



## mnpikey (Sep 18, 2017)

Read some online reviews, these are some of the best:

https://www.rei.com/product/892695/pearl-izumi-pursuit-attack-bike-shorts-mens


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

LargeMan said:


> 100% liners, extremely breathable and have the 3 pockets built in with slots for gels on each leg. Believe mine were around $100.
> 
> https://www.competitivecyclist.com/100-revenant-bib-liner-mens


Thanks for this, once you try storage bibs anything else is pointless and sad.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

Travis Bickle said:


> Thanks for this, once you try storage bibs anything else is pointless and sad.


This.

Specialized SWAT Mountain bib liner has been all I use since I found them.


----------



## quite.right (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm interested in a good liner also. Found the Mavic XA Pro bib under liner:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/mavic-xa-pro-tragershorts-/rp-prod155982
Any expieriences with stuff like that?

Sorry for hijacking this thread...


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

I can't wrap my head around wearing anything other than a bib under a pair of baggies for pedally rides. 

Also, I can't wrap my head around not wearing a bib for the road kit.


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

My favorite bibs for road are the Castelli Endurance. I normally wear cheap shorts under my baggies, though; there's no real reason to pull out my shorts I wear on 200k rides for a few hours on the mtb.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

coke said:


> I can't wear Pearl Izumi. I'm 5'11, 165 so not too big, but even a size large is way too tight on my legs and will cut off circulation.


Huh. I'm 5'8", 195 lbs with 28" thighs and haven't had this problem with the large Pearl Izumi shorts. I can't wear the mediums (that fit in the waist) for this reason, actually can't pull them on, but have been fine with the large.


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

Troy Lee liners have changed my life. They stay in place better than my bibs.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Thoreau said:


> This.
> 
> Specialized SWAT Mountain bib liner has been all I use since I found them.


Life changing .


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

Travis Bickle said:


> Life changing .


One day you might talk me into picking up some of these bad boys. I'll admit that I did oogle them last time I saw some in the store. Looks like a quality piece of kit.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I have not worn a pack since picking these up, even on a bike with no bottle cage.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Been looking at the Spesh SWAT as everyone keeps raving about them.. I have a variety of liners that I rotate through regardless of the shorts I am wearing; Pearl Izumi, Zoic, Royal, Scott. Out of all of those the Zoic and Royal fit me the best. I really like the PI but they end up being so long on me (I am all torso at 6' tall) that they become belly button pants.

Only one's out of those that I really dont care for are the Scott, the fit is nice but they are just too thin for me seeing as I normally do at least 10-14 miles on my daily climb rides.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Search Ebay for 4D bicycle liners and shorts if you want great padding at a great price, $10-40 depending on what you're buying. 4D is the thickest pads 3D are still great but for me for shorter rides. I never will buy from the name brands as they're 3-4x the price.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

gregnash said:


> Been looking at the Spesh SWAT as everyone keeps raving about them.. I have a variety of liners that I rotate through regardless of the shorts I am wearing; Pearl Izumi, Zoic, Royal, Scott. Out of all of those the Zoic and Royal fit me the best. I really like the PI but they end up being so long on me (I am all torso at 6' tall) that they become belly button pants.
> 
> Only one's out of those that I really dont care for are the Scott, the fit is nice but they are just too thin for me seeing as I normally do at least 10-14 miles on my daily climb rides.


I've been religiously using the SWAT bibs now for a while, and recently picked up another pair (yay clearance prices!) just to keep stocked up. On that same order, I threw in a pair of TLD Skyline Air shorts because i figured they'd at least be good for the top layer. (Wasn't impressed with the liner that came with my old TLD Ruckus shorts, despite the shorts themselves being great.)

Decided to give the new liner a shot and damn, might be the most comfortable one I've tried yet. It won't replace my swat bibs any day soon, but for longer rides where I am using a backpack anyway and thus don't need the swat storage in the back of the bibs, these new TLD liners may be my new favorite.

Meanwhile the Zoic and Pearl Izumi liners can just keep on collecting dust.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Thoreau said:


> I've been religiously using the SWAT bibs now for a while, and recently picked up another pair (yay clearance prices!) just to keep stocked up. On that same order, I threw in a pair of TLD Skyline Air shorts because i figured they'd at least be good for the top layer. (Wasn't impressed with the liner that came with my old TLD Ruckus shorts, despite the shorts themselves being great.)
> 
> Decided to give the new liner a shot and damn, might be the most comfortable one I've tried yet. It won't replace my swat bibs any day soon, but for longer rides where I am using a backpack anyway and thus don't need the swat storage in the back of the bibs, these new TLD liners may be my new favorite.
> 
> Meanwhile the Zoic and Pearl Izumi liners can just keep on collecting dust.


Good to know. I am going to have to get some new liners at the end of the year as I noticed last night I have one, possibly two, that are starting to fall apart at the stitching. Luckily, like most I rotate between a few pairs but since riding season is here and I am riding upwards of 5 times a week at a minimum, they are getting used up quickly.


----------



## JimmyC (Dec 19, 2005)

I really like the quality of the Kitsbow liners---they are my current favorite---but they are expensive (I bought mine on sale). I also really like the new Patagonia liners as well. On the more affordable side, I found the Yeti Como liners to be quite solid.


----------



## Lochnes (Apr 27, 2016)

My top picks
1. Assos rally boxer. Can do 100 milers without butt ache. Expensive.
2. Pearl izumi. Good quality/price. Tight about the thighs, not for pedal mashers.
3. Gore. Good, but loose their cushiness quite fast
4. Troy lee/all other cheaper thinner alternatives. Better then nothing, but just doesnt cut it. Last resort.

Although it is expensive i would only buy another assos. 
Maybe even a bib short with the even better pad, to keeps my back warm in winter


----------



## Desertride (Nov 1, 2012)

I've found the liners made by pearl Izumi to be too thin for long rides. Same with Fox. Eventually I found some pairs of the short version of Sugoi evolution shorts which work well as liners, are really comfy, and can be worn by themselves if you also road bike (I don't) or ever find yourself on a XC desert trail in near 100 degree heat sweating your nuts off.


----------



## farfromovin (Apr 18, 2009)

I’ve worn my Zoic liners out so tried some SWAT bibs after seeing so many positive reviews here. Haven’t ridden them, but tried them on today and impressed with the fit and quality. The older Pro version is on sale for $59 from Spesh so I ordered a couple more pair. Padding seems great and these can be worn with or without baggy shorts.
I may, gasp, go without extra shorts as they get snagged on seats from time to time.


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

Road Lycra shorts always seem to have higher quality pads for obvious reasons, but I'm not sure how well they'd breath under a MTB shell.
MTB liners are perforated and ventilate very well, so I'd assume the heavier lycra on the roadie shorts wouldn't pair well with a MTB shell for hot days.
Anyone do a back to back comparison?

that being said I think you'd like Yeti's liners. I love them ~ https://www.yeticycles.com/gear/ride/como-chamois-2018


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

motard5 said:


> Road Lycra shorts always seem to have higher quality pads for obvious reasons, but I'm not sure how well they'd breath under a MTB shell.
> MTB liners are perforated and ventilate very well, so I'd assume the heavier lycra on the roadie shorts wouldn't pair well with a MTB shell for hot days.
> Anyone do a back to back comparison?


I've been shuffling through both types in an effort to make the monsoon humidity and summer heat in Phoenix tolerable. I think it's safe to say that roadie shorts definitely don't breath the same, and under even airy mtb baggies (like the TLD Skyline Air shorts) they're still warmer than just the lycra alone.

standalone lycra vs my tld baggies over either the tld liner or even the specialized pro mtb liner... i give a slight edge to the standalone lycra just because the sweat has a more direct path to evaporation. It's also been better for me, in the extreme heat, to ditch the baggies as the extra material wants to stick to legs once the sweat starts flowing and that eventually just leads to abrasion and general discomfort.

I despise lycra, but ill be damned if it doesnt work better for me on the extreme end. Didn't take long to cease giving a damn what others on trail think either. =)

Still, looking forward to cooler temps and going back to baggies/liners.


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

I wouldn't let the number of panels influence my buying decision. More panels doesn't necessarily translate into a better fit; however more panels do require more stitching, which can cause discomfort.

I was looking for hot weather epic ride comfort just like you Zirkel. I couldn't find it and that's how DirtBaggies came to be.


----------



## foggnm (Aug 17, 2015)

I bought 2 pairs of the yeti enduro bibs and love them. Other than all the awesome pockets, they are designed more like a real bib short using lycra, not these weird non-stretching mesh materials used by many companies. But in all honesty other than the Yeti bibs, I'd suggest just a good pair of road bibs. You won't notice any difference between them and the funky mesh liners except that the road bibs will be much better comfort wise. And there are dozens of options vs the very few good mtb options. Right now my favorite set up is bibs under fox attack, ion scrub, or rf indy shorts. In the summer I regularly ride in 85+ temps.


----------



## stonant (Mar 11, 2016)

Bibs are great but if you have to deal with high temperatures/humidity they can be an issue. I love the fit/feel of bibs, but once the temperature and humidity is high 80's-100's a bib feels like a death sentence due to the added heat around your back/lower back. May not feel that way to everyone but it feels terrible to me.


----------



## foggnm (Aug 17, 2015)

stonant said:


> Bibs are great but if you have to deal with high temperatures/humidity they can be an issue.


 I understand what you're saying. I grew up in FL and so now how that can be. They do 'summer' bibs' by many different manufacturers that are made with lighter, more breathable material. I can't seem to find a pair of regular (non-bibs) that don't require some yanking up during a 2-3 hour ride, which is more annoying to me than a little extra material. I think most people who wear bibs on a regular basis adjust to the extra material. I ride in 90+ temps all summer but it isn't humid where I live (NM). I have also experimented with using suspenders to hold up my outer shorts and that's worked well. I find my outer short and jersey to be more the issue in really hot temps. I use Fox flex-air jerseys in really hot weather and my lightest outer short. That keeps me cool. But for regular shorts-type liners I have some Fox evolution liners that are OK, but I only wear them if my bibs are dirty or I'm doing a very short ride. I should also mention that I don't carry a hydration pack (one bottle on the bike, one in my bib pocket).


----------



## foggnm (Aug 17, 2015)

Oh and just fyi Stonant, I have read good things about the Giro Base liner shorts. I actually ordered some a couple days ago, but have yet to ride them (the bib version). I was looking at the regular version and noticed they have a flap for using the bathroom which is nice and that the seam doesn't go straight up the front. I'll update this page when I get mine. They are like the Yeti shorts in that the mesh is on the side, so the important fitting parts (your butt and junk) are still like regular shorts.


----------



## foggnm (Aug 17, 2015)

Two thumbs up to the Giro base liners(bib version). Very light material that stretches well. Legs are nice fitting, good for a muscular leg. Super comfortable. Not only is there a flap for going to the bathroom, it is actually easy to just pull down the front between the bib straps, which isn't always the case. I also like that the pockets are tight against the back and not the loose overhanging ones like my yeti bibs (or the specialized bibs). I may have found my new favorite shorts.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Zirkel said:


> Lots of companies make liner shorts to wear under a pair of baggies, but who makes a really high quality and comfortable pair? Looking for something that:
> 
> >Fits supremely well (many panels)
> >Durable enough for multiple seasons
> ...


IDK if the OP is still looking or not but if you want the best-fitting, best-made shorts, and don't mind paying a bit more, look no further than Assos. WELL worth it IMO.


----------

